# Fs-1 w.i.p.



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Taking my time figuring this one out. I don't usually light models, so I'm feeling it out as I go along. I've got two 18-light Xmas LED sets in it so far. I figure one more set for the exhausts and headlights, and maybe some cabin lights. I don't think I'm going to light the dashboard, but I'm not sure yet. It's got the PGMS etch & decals in there. I backed up the openings in the etch with Testors clear parts glue so the decals had something to lay on. I'm definitely not going to try to light the deck lights!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ya know, that board feature that changes all-caps in the titles to lower case is very annoying. :freak:


----------



## Nova Mike (Apr 26, 2009)

Looking really good John, I used two of those flickering tea light candles removed from the housing and add them into the reactor core adding just enough flicker effect with the static leds. Looking forward to the rest of your build:thumbsup:


----------



## Fernando Mureb (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey John P.

Although the use of Christmas lights to lighting models is no novelty, it's always good to see when someone do the thing.

It's waaay cheaper than a lighting kit and easier to assemble than an individual project. Great job so far. Congrats :thumbsup:

By the way, are they blinking lights?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Nah. Always-on LEDs.


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

It's about time you got around to this one, JP! I've been waiting to see what a masterpiece you'll make of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

I think Just an Illusion sells the flat EL light sheet separately. It's not too expensive, and it lights those floor panels like magic. 

Your build looks killer, as usual!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I actually have one of those flat light panels, but I was going to use it on the ceiling of Randy Cooper's shuttlecraft model.

Don't expect a masterpiece - I have a real hard time with smooth glossy paint jobs!


----------



## zike (Jan 3, 2009)

John P said:


> Don't expect a masterpiece - I have a real hard time with smooth glossy paint jobs!


Go to the autoparts store and buy some Turtle Wax "Polishing Compound and Scratch Remover"*. I use it for all models with a glossy finish. It actually leaves a nice sheen as opposed to a wet, glossy toy finish. It contains NO wax so you can paint the blue stripes after you polish out the yellow.

Wet sand any real rough spots out of the paint job, You can give the whole model a quick wet sand with 600 grit. I know people will often suggest 1200 but, if you use the polishing compound next, 600 grit is quicker and the compound removes the scratches. Then just start rubbing away with some polishing compound on a soft, wet cloth.

You should get a clean, smooth finish with a scale sheen.

*I'm sure other polishing compounds work but I've been using the Turtle Wax for years because it's easy to find nearby.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> I actually have one of those flat light panels, but I was going to use it on the ceiling of Randy Cooper's shuttlecraft model.
> 
> Don't expect a masterpiece - I have a real hard time with smooth glossy paint jobs!


As I look at the screen grabs available online, or watch the old show, I see a dull, almost matte finish. Don't get me wrong, I love some of the finishes these folks have come up with. Some look like car paint jobs. But that old film stock makes the little scooter look matte, IMO. 

Can't wait to see the magic you put on this pup!

:wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ah, but it HAS to be glossy because it's WET!


----------



## miniature sun (May 1, 2005)

Very neat solution for the lighting John....are you fitting the rear tunnel or leaving it out?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

That's looking mighty nice John. I like the use of the Christmas lights, and the light boxes look good and solid.


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

That's pretty much the same approach I'm hoping to do -- someday. I picked up a zillion of the LEDs at after-holiday sales at places like Big Lots and Ollies.

Now I just gotta find the time ....


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Gee,I actually finished mine.


----------



## walsing (Aug 22, 2010)

Looks like its worked just fine!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Beautiful, falcon!

I figured I'd leave the tunnel out, since it'll be posed in flight with the doors closed.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Thanks John.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> Gee,I actually finished mine.


She's purdy.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

John P said:


> Beautiful, falcon!
> 
> I figured I'd leave the tunnel out, since it'll be posed in flight with the doors closed.


I used the tunnel as a 9-volt battery housing. I put a little Velcro on the floor, and on the battery. Now I have a contained unit. No wires showing. And the on/off switch is just inside the back door.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Battery went under the bunk bed w/velcro.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

falcondesigns said:


> Battery went under the bunk bed w/velcro.


Sweet!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm going to come up with something with the kit stand, but without the kit stand's arm. Something shorter and hollow, with the batteries in the base. As you can see in the pics, the xmas lights' battery boxes are pretty frickin big.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Can't wait, John!


----------



## WEAPON X (Mar 5, 2006)

Your FS-1 is looking pretty sweet there John P.!

and here's mine... XFS-38 Searay :wave:


----------



## Hunch (Apr 6, 2003)

Yes, looking very nice John, per usual.


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

Very, very nice job sir!

Her's mine...


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Looks like we're all fond of this pup. What a fun build. And not too hard. I loved this even more than my J2. It's so nice to build such an accurate model.


----------

